# JD wear plates and Cat 1 attachments?



## kadiddle (Jul 24, 2014)

I looked at a jd 6200 recently and noticed that it used wear plates on the rear end to control side to side movement of the 3pt lower arms vs stabilizer chains or bars. I see this is on all the 6000 series as well as 50 and 55 series JD tractors. It doesn't appear to me that I could use my Cat 1 attachments on these tractors, is this correct? Can you generally use Cat 1 attachments on Utility tractors with lower arm stabilizers? I'm talking about tractors in the 60-80 pto HP range, any brand.

thanks for your help!


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

All of the JD's I've been around, from 3020/4020s to the 55 series utilities to the newer 6 and 7000 series all have the sway blocks (wear plates as you call them) and all can be changed in one fashion or another to work down to Cat1 implements. You just have to remove or reposition the sway blocks to get the distance between the 3 point arms that you need.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD parts shows Cat l straps were offered.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, even my JD401 industrial has the sway blocks you move around for different Cat three points, have to go as narrow as I can for the bush hog.


----------

